# Bei t-mobile beim Vertrag/Handy handeln als Stammkunde?



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Kurz vorweg: ich könnt es einfach mal ausprobieren, aber ich wär halt gern vorbereitet - daher würd ich mich über Erfahrungen freuen 

Ich hab bald Vertragsverlängerung bei t-mobile anstehen, bin da inzwischen schon über 7 Jahre Kunde, und möchte an sich gern ein neues Handy dazu. Mit Handy zahl ich 10€ mehr im Monat als wenn ich den Vertrag ohne Handy verlängere.

Jetzt wäre die Frage: kann man bei t-mobile gut handeln? Da gibt es nämlich ein paar Handys, die mich interesserien, aber bei manchen zahl ich effektiv um die 100€ drauf im Vergleich zu zB amazon.de - das geht ja mal echt gar nicht ^^ so 30-40€ über die Vertragsdauer gesehen würde ich noch o.k finden.

Aber zB für ein Sony-Handy 40€ bei meinem Vertrag, dann 24 x die 10€ mehr pro Monat, macht 280€, aber online bekommt man das Handy auch woanders für nur 180€... 

Wenn ich mal testweise online auf Vertragsverlängerung gehe, gibt es bei einigen Handys so Aktionen mit "15x10€ Rückerstattung", die gilt dann aber wiederum nur für den nächstteureren Tarif, wenn ich bei meinem das ganze bis kurz vor Bestellbestätigung mache, krieg ich nada... 

Wie sieht es da aus?

THX


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (17. Januar 2010)

Einfach mal anrufen bei der netten Hotline - wenn man denn erwähnt das man in Erwägung zieht den Vertrag zu kündigen, kommen meist ganz gute Angebote  
War zumindest bei mir so bei O2. Gabs dann 100 frei sms im Monat mal eben so dazu und das neue Handy ohne Zuzahlung  Fragen kostet ja nix probiers einfach mal.
MfG.


----------



## Maggats (17. Januar 2010)

handeln funktioniert eigentlich fast immer, nur ganz selten beißt man auf granit. hab letztens erst bei t-online für meinen bruder verhandelt,der wollte einen neuen router haben.


----------



## Xion4 (17. Januar 2010)

Am besten funktioniert einfach zu kündigen und auf den Anruf der Kundenrückgewinnung zu warten  Da kann man ganz gut was rausschlagen.


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Am besten funktioniert einfach zu kündigen und auf den Anruf der Kundenrückgewinnung zu warten  Da kann man ganz gut was rausschlagen.



Jap, das hab ich bei Vodafone auch gemacht. Merke: Zumist bei Vodafone immer die Hotline nehmen, die Shops haben keine Ahnung. Und da die im T-Punkt die Kompetenz auch nicht mit Löffeln gefressen haben wird das denke ich ähnlich sein (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Naja, bisher wurd ich in den t-shops sogar kompetenter beraten als per hotline   Is halt von mitarbeiter zu mitarbeiter verschieden.


Werd dann mal sehen, was sich machen läßt. Mir schwebt da zur Zeit ein Nokia vor, das bei amazon nur 130€ kosten würde, aber bei tmobile 15€ PLUS die 24x10€... ^^


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Subventionen lohnen sich nur bei "Luxushandys", die eben nunmal richtig Geld kosten. Die Tarife sind auch nicht mehr wirklich günstig - leider. Am besten find ich an sich noch O2. Keine Grundgebühr und nur zahlen was man braucht.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2010)

Naja, selbst die 300€-Handys kosten dann in der Summe gute 100€ mehr... Ich glaub eher, die Subventionen lohnen sich halt eher bei den "teureren" Verträgen - ich hab aber einen, der (ohne Handy) nur 10€ im Monat kostet.

Wegen Wechsel: ich zahl halt lieber monatlich ne feste Summe, bei der ich weiß, dass ich damit auskomme, als dass ich erst nen Monat später "überrascht" werde ^^  und ich möchte auch im D1-Netz bleiben. Ich überlege - wenn überhaupt - zu (prepaid) congstar zu wechseln. Allerdings bräuchte ich an sich auch langsam ein neues Handy, hätte aber nur bedingt Geld, mir wirklich selbr eines zu kaufen...

Was ich mich nur noch Frage: wenn ich am Telefon ne Zusage bekomme zB sagen wir mal 6 Monate 10€ Rabatt: krieg ich das dann noch schriftlich RECHTzeitig? Nicht dass ich da ne Zusage bekomme, das Handy is da, Vertrag hat sich verlängert und dann will keiner mehr was vom Rabatt wissen


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur noch Frage: wenn ich am Telefon ne Zusage bekomme zB sagen wir mal 6 Monate 10€ Rabatt: krieg ich das dann noch schriftlich RECHTzeitig? Nicht dass ich da ne Zusage bekomme, das Handy is da, Vertrag hat sich verlängert und dann will keiner mehr was vom Rabatt wissen



Ja vor gernau der Frage stehe ich auch. Man hat mir ein wirklich geiles Angebot gemacht, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie verpflichtend das für die ist. Ich werd Fragen, ob sie mir nen Vertrag zuschicken, den ich durchlesen und dann unterschreiben kann, mal gucken...

so far


----------



## fuddles (19. Januar 2010)

Geht in den Shop, laßt euch da beraten und kauft dann da auch. Wenn ihr es unbedingt billiger haben wollt, dann geht in einen "freien" Shop ( die wo alle Netzbetreiber haben bzw. von externen Firmen betrieben werden ) Aber aufpassen, laßt die Finger von Phonehouse ode Mobilcom-Debitel, lest was am Schaufenster steht !! 

In den original Shops ( vom Netzbetreiber direkt betrieben ) ist nichts mithandeln.
Angebote von der Hotline hören sich oft toll an, werden aber ebenso oft einfach nicht eingehalten oder man hat schwupp die wupp Onlinerechnung oder sonst irgend ein scheiß an der Backe. Ein schriftliches Angebot kommt seitens der Hotline nie auf Wunsch, auch wenn sie erzählen es wird was zu geschickt. Wenn kommt sowas nur ungefragt.

Die beste Methode ist immer noch die:

*Vertrag kündigen, auf Angebot der Hotline warten, am Telefon sagen man überlegt es sich noch und das sie das Angebot bitte als Kundenkontakt in ihren Daten erfassen sollen. Darauf hin in einen freien Shop gehen, dort sagen man hat das und das Angebot bekommen von der Hotline, möchte aber lieber im Shop was machen. Dann kann der Verkäufer auf der Hotline nachfragen was der Kunde für ein Angebot bekommen hat. Wenn der Verkäufer was taugt, holt er so die Konditionen der Hotline auch für ein Shopangebot heraus. Großer Vorteil: Man hat seinen Ansprechpartner nun Vorort, weiß wer das ist und kann bei Problemen sich an den Shop wenden und muss sich nicht mit der Hot ärgern. Zumal man so noch den Einzelhandel erhält

*@ Herbboy
Schreib mich ruhig mal per pm an wenn du möchtest.Ich sitze quasi an der Quelle


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (20. Januar 2010)

Nabend zusammen 

Also ich war Ende vergangenen Jahres in einem T-Mobile Shop und wurde dort sehr kompetent beraten.
Ich hab mir ein Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB mit Complete 120 Business geholt und hab darauf nochmal obendrauf 10% Rabatt auf jede monatliche Rate bekommen, obwohl ich quasi Neukunde war!
Ergo zahle ich nur ~38€ im Monat statt 49,95 

So etwas nenne ich echt top Service!

MfG


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Aber sind 10% von 50€ nicht eher 5€ Rabatt und du zahlst ergo eher 45€?

so far


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (20. Januar 2010)

Nene, bin ja Business Kunde, also ohne Mehrwertsteuer.. 


49,95€ - 19% = 41,97€

41,97€ - 10% = 37,77€


MfG


----------



## KempA (11. Januar 2012)

Muss den Thread nochma hoch holen. Mein Vertrag läuft in 3 Monaten aus und ich habe bereits gekündigt. Heute kam dann der Anruf mit Angeboten. Das Angebot war 3 Monate keine Grundgebühr (3x40€). Somit würde ich also 120€ sparen, jedoch wollte ich auch eine Ermäßigung aufs Handy (iPhone 4s), jedoch sei dies nicht möglich und er könne mir das Handy nur für 240€ geben. Bei Sparhandy würde ich den selben Tarif bekommen und das Handy für 1€, somit würde ich also 120€ gegenüber T-Mobile sparen. Dies hab ich ihm auch erzählt, er hat sich das Angebot angeschaut aber meinte er kann da nichts machen und wollte mir Sparhandy schlechtreden. Denkt ihr da geht noch was bei T-Mobile und was sagt ihr zu Sparhandy.de?

Grüße!

EDIT: Bin seit 4 Jahren Kunde bei T-Mobile


----------



## Chakka_cor (12. Januar 2012)

Hi,

handeln kannst mit denen von t-online immer.

Hab letztes Jahr meinen Telefon- und Internetvertrag um 2 Jahre verlängert und dafür einen neuen Router umsonst rausgehandelt.

Wenn Du Handy und I-Net über die t-com hasts kannste auch noch einen, glaub 10 %, Nachlass auf die Handyrechnung bekommen.


----------

